# Kadee Twin Rail-Spiker Track-Laying Tool



## konabear321 (May 23, 2014)

I am new to this site, i have many of vintage train items i am parting with and am wondering if there is a place on this site to list them for sale or any other site to sell them on?. If anyone can please let me know?, also i am offering a Vtg Kadee Twin Rail-Spiker Track-Laying Tool in it's original box*Hard to find* for starters for sale.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

At the bottom of the home page there are threads for this purpose listed under "Market place" 

Magic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site, in the site rules,

(a copy and paste),

-- For Sale or Trade (Member-to-Member): This forum is for non-commercial, member-to-member offerings. All items posted for sale here are required to have a price listed, but feel free to state OBO (or best offer) after said price if you are open to negotiation. Additionally, it is strongly recommended that you include pictures, but if you do not be prepared for members to hound you over not having any.

All the rules here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/misc.php?do=page&template=ForumRules

The rules are to keep the peace and not encourage bidding wars and ill feelings between members.

Double posting is frowned upon too, a mod should fix that for you. ( edit, I see that you added the other after it was suggested, I guess a mod will combine these to the other.)
Post a picture, what does it look like? :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I Google searched for an image, it looks like a stapler. I saw a price tag on e bay, $179! List what you want.
I never saw one of those, hows it work just like a stapler gun I guess?
You know the year they came out with them?

Did they ever make one for N scale track do you know?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am interested in it do you have any pic and how much you asking for it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Please take buying and selling to the correct forum.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Please take buying and selling to the correct forum.


He did John, after he wrote this one. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23971

post number 3 here I said this, Double posting is frowned upon too, a mod should fix that for you. ( edit, I see that you added the other after it was suggested, I guess a mod will combine these to the other.)

I thought you might combine the 2?


----------



## konabear321 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Kadee Track Spike Tool*

I am sorry if i doubled posted or forgot price & Pics, I can not see how to add pics?, am new to the site so please bear with me. For pics and price on the Kadee Track Spike email me at [email protected] and i can forward anyone pics in replies, as for the price, i would like to get $150.00 OBO,, also my # is 618204240 ONE, call anytime with questions.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lears2005 said:


> I am interested in it do you have any pic and how much you asking for it





konabear321 said:


> I am sorry if i doubled posted or forgot price & Pics, I can not see how to add pics?, am new to the site so please bear with me. For pics and price on the Kadee Track Spike email me at [email protected] and i can forward anyone pics in replies, as for the price, i would like to get $150.00 OBO,, also my # is 618204240 ONE, call anytime with questions.


Lears asked above here. I don't think you can PM (Private message) till you have 10 posts.

What I do to post pictures, there are more ways in the link below.

How to post pictures, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595


What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads. The minimize that upload box.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments. 
(if you forget to go back your pictures will just show as a clickable link instead of a picture in the post. Go back and click the paper clip again after you upload and click insert all or if you only have one picture click on the link there a second time.)
Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.

Your picture should be in the thread.


Go in advanced mode when you post, if you can't see the paper clip I am talking about let me know you will have to change something in your CP an easy fix.

If you need any help here don't be afraid to ask.
__________________


----------

